# Sypder skiffs



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

What do you guys think about the Spyder FX 17 Flicker ?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've looked at them up close at a local dealer in town and I wasn't very impressed. It looks kind of cheap plastic looking. They may be a good boat but I think there are a lot better options out there for the same price point. They have quite a few videos on youtube.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks, for the good info. I have not seen the skiff in person. I was checking them out online @ Rothrock marine.com


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I looked at one a while ago, cheap fit and finish, not what I would want on a new boat


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks. It's funny how good things look on the Internet. I was curious about the skiffs. I wonder why I haven't seen one for sale on microskiff. Now I know. Junk.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I saw a couple at the Tallahassee boat show last year. They did have some cool features and from what the rep there told me, they sound like they have a good construction, but they aren't really finished. The hatches just open to the space under the deck and the wiring was kind of just thrown around in the open space not attached to anything and I don't think the hatches looked like they would be very dry. The worst part was the price tag was a good bit over 20k on the 17 and the 19.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Mitzi skiff > Spyder


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I looked at one a few years back. In my opinion they're way overpriced and the fit and finish are sub-par. As others have noted, there are better choices out there.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I spoke with someone who bought one new last year and it was rigged backwards. Left was right and right was left!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Salty_South said:


> I spoke with someone who bought one new last year and it was rigged backwards. Left was right and right was left!


That is incredible. I would say that is a sign of a virtually non-existent quality control program.


----------

